# Can I rebuild my bionic



## cwd500 (Sep 5, 2011)

My bionic had orange juice spilt on it, and has not worked since. I was wondering if I could get a new mortherboard for it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

You certainly could, the bionic in my opinion is one of the simpler phones to take apart and reassemble. Although if this is new to you it might be best to have someone with more experience do it. Im not sure how easy it is to find replacement parts especially a motherboard though. There are several videos on youtube that will show you how to do it.


----------

